
Lattice Attacks Against Weak ECDSA Signatures in Cryptocurrencies [pdf] - soohyung
https://eprint.iacr.org/2019/023.pdf
======
ColinWright
From the paper:

 _Abstract. In this paper, we compute hundreds of Bitcoin private keys and
dozens of Ethereum, Ripple, SSH, and HTTPS private keys by carrying out
cryptanalytic attacks against digital signatures contained in public
blockchains and Internet-wide scans._

~~~
westurner
> _Countermeasures. All of the attacks we discuss in this paper can be
> prevented by using deterministic ECDSA nonce generation [29], which is
> already implemented in the default Bitcoin and Ethereum libraries._

